# Making trees



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

While doing some searching I ran across this site. It has 3 videos on how he makes trees. I thought they looked great and pretty inexpensive and simple to make. The guy is pretty disorganized at times but I find him comical at times and entertaining, but he is pretty clear on his instructions and makes it look so simple.

http://sceneryexpert.com/2010/03/23/the-easy-way-to-make-model-trees-part-1/

http://sceneryexpert.com/2010/03/24/the-easy-way-to-make-model-trees-part-2/

http://sceneryexpert.com/2010/04/15/how-to-make-model-trees-part-3/


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

yes this guy is different

He does know his stuff though i will give him that!

Half the time it seems hes been at it for hours if not days working on his war gaming dioramas


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

yeah gotta love the sound effects lol

I was just watching some videos on the bottle brush trees on youtube, think I will try both ways for some variety, either way seems pretty simple and cheap.

Wonder if I can use the spare copper wire that I have from all the 12g solid romex I have left over, may have to give it a try too.


----------

